# IS this IBS or something Worse?



## Tiffany8689 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, Im very new to this forum but i would be extremely greatful for really any answer at all.. Im 19 yrs old and ever sense I was 14 i have experienced what I have always thought was excruciatingly painful periods...to the point where i would have diahrea and nausa and stomach pain so badly that it would make me begin to shake with a cold sweat as well as normally passing out, which i always kind of attributed to my brain reaching its breaking point in pain level. Eventually my parents put me on birth control thinking it would help and it seemed to take a bit of the edge off or even sort of draw it out where instead of having a bad three or four hours, i would have a bad crampy day then a more crampy nausiated day and so forth.. About a year or two later when i had kind of fumbled around with the birth control, not being able to take it on time then taking two or three to make up for days i just gave it up sense i didnt see how it was doing much better, i got off of it and everything seemed sort of ok except the bad 3 to 4 was back. ( it just seemed easier although ive alweays been pretty deathly afriad of these what i call 'episodes' to have it all done in a night or night and a day) Well this is where it gets weird...I was sitting in my eighth grade classroom one morning, and started having cramps...as soon as they started i knew it was going to be a really bad one, they were getting stronger and sharper and i was starting to get a bit dizzy, so i asked to go to the nurses' office, which i did ( by then i had my jeans unbuttoned because no matter what anything touching my stomach felt like it was squeezing )only to find that she was gone, so i turned to go back to my classroom, about that time the bell rang for class change and from then on everything turned black. i only remember thinking i have to get back in the room before i get ran over. I ended up from what im told passing out, hitting the lockers on the wall, then falling straight back onto the floor of the hallway, where they then told my mother i was having a miscarriage when the EMS workers got there. Ever sense that day ive had weird all of the sudden type things where i just pass out im always told its from dehydration but they never do a test to make sure? Now days im passing out when i go to have a bowel movement if i havent had one in a while and its excruciating just like if i were on my period, not to say that doesnt happen too, its like im at the mercy oif my body... Here latley Ive been having an upset stomach all the time, its either huge or really loose, and im simply at a loss, I apoligize if im put too much, I must admit im pretty desperate in figuring this thing out. It scares the mess out of my one year old and fiance, plus friends if theyre over and it happens (i even try to count or tell myself im in control of it, that i wont pass out and that the cramps arent so bad, but when it comes down to it i feel like i should just accept that im not in contol and hope it goes away quickly...) Please if anyone has any advice on this please share.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Tiffany welcome to the site and I am so sorry about the excruciating pain you have been going through.I understand what you are saying about the pain and nausea and the shakes -- all sounds so familiar and just like when i was in high school. However, I never had the fainting with the period pain or the BM pain. A friend of mine sometimes would faint when she has a painful BM, but that happens very very occasionally. So, if this happens to you often, I would really suggest that you go see a couple specialists -- a GI and an ob/gyn at least and get checked up with the tests that they think are neccesary. Is your family dr. supportive? If they don't listen to you, I would go to a hospital and just find and talk to these specialists directly. No one has to endure this kind of pain even if/when they don't have anything organically wrong. Pain like this needs to be looked at and treated.{{{HUGS}}} and keep us posted.


----------



## Tiffany8689 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thankyou! At least now i have a bit of relief for at the minimum, my mental pressure as far as feeling like no one understood or knew what i was/ and have been thankyou again, You guys are great and i'll be sure to post after ym doc. visit.


----------

